# Welches Schlauchboot



## FT_07 (29. März 2013)

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leicht mit dem Pkw zu transportierenden Schlauchboot, welches auch schnell einsatzbereit am See ist. Ich möchte dann damit mit meiner Frau ein bisschen auf Seen rumpaddeln bzw. rudern. Wir wiegen zusammen 160 kg. Es soll schon ein gutes und robustes Boot sein oberhalb der Badeboot-Qualität.

Ich dachte an das *HF 360*
 (https://www.globetrotter.de/sevylor...tdir=desc&ratings_page=1&ratings_pagesize=all)
*oder* das  *IBA 250*
(http://www.schlauchboote-aussenborder.de/Schlauchboot-mit-Luftboden/).

Über das IBA 250 ist kaum etwas zu finden im Internet, scheint relativ neu zu sein. Das HF 360 scheint mir von schlechterer Qualität zu sein und hat auch keine Alu-Sitzbank.
Ist das IBA 250 gut verarbeitet?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein Schlauchboot bis 500 Euro auch empfehlen. 

Petri Heil aus Nordthüringen.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

#hNehme ein Schlauchboot mit festen Boden
und bei einer Frau niemals über Kg reden#d|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

http://www.outdoor-ranger.com/sevylor-st270whf-outdoorboot-p-10593.html

Nehm das. Das ist richig gut!
Dein Fishhunter ist ein Badeboot. Das liegt auf dem Wasser wie eine Matratze und das Material ist ebenso dünn. Ein bisschen Wind und du driftest mehr als ds du fährst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Nur zum rumpaddeln oder später auch mal mit Außenborder  motor
dann brauchen wir Schlauchi mit einem Spiegel!


----------



## FT_07 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.outdoor-ranger.com/sevylor-st270whf-outdoorboot-p-10593.html
> 
> Nehm das. Das ist richig gut!
> Dein Fishhunter ist ein Badeboot. Das liegt auf dem Wasser wie eine Matratze und das Material ist ebenso dünn. Ein bisschen Wind und du driftest mehr als ds du fährst.


Sehr interessant, danke.
Ich hoffe man kann das auch gut rudern oder paddeln, weil vorerst will ich es ohne Motor benutzen.


----------



## FT_07 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nur zum rumpaddeln oder später auch mal mit Außenborder  motor
> dann brauchen wir Schlauchi mit einem Spiegel!


Habe nicht vor einen Motor zu benutzen.
Bisschen Rumpaddeln bei schönen Wetter am Wochenende und im Urlaub und zum baden gehen vom Boot aus, aber auf einem richtigen See oder Talsperre schonmal 1 Kilometer vom Ufer.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Das Sevylor aus meinen Link ist ein top Boot zu einem verdammt gutem Preis! Wir nutzen das auch. Die Schläuche sind dicker als die von den anderen Booten (Allroundmarin usw) und aus dem Angebot kostet es weniger als die hälfte der Konkurrenz.

Gibts mit Luft- und festem Boden. Musst da mal anfragen wegen.

Das Teil kann mit 11 PS Motor bestückt werden und auf der Ostsee gefahren werden. Natürlich nun auch nicht bei Windstärke +6 und dann nach DK rüber. Aber für nen Schlauchboot echt super!


----------



## FT_07 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Sevylor aus meinen Link ist ein top Boot zu einem verdammt gutem Preis! Wir nutzen das auch. Die Schläuche sind dicker als die von den anderen Booten (Allroundmarin usw) und aus dem Angebot kostet es weniger als die hälfte der Konkurrenz.
> 
> Gibts mit Luft- und festem Boden. Musst da mal anfragen wegen.
> 
> Das Teil kann mit 11 PS Motor bestückt werden und auf der Ostsee gefahren werden. Natürlich nun auch nicht bei Windstärke +6 und dann nach DK rüber. Aber für nen Schlauchboot echt super!


Klingt gut. #h


----------



## FT_07 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Leider ist das Boot ausverkauft, auf der von *Allrounder27*
verlinkten Seite. Habe dem Verkäufer eine E-Mail geschrieben, ob er es wieder anbietet für 499,99 Euro. Kostet woanders um die 700 Euro.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Boot  *ALPUNA nautic IBA 300*?
http://www.alpuna.de/Wassersport/Schlauchboote/IB-Serie/ALPUNA-nautic-IBA-300::302.html
*
*



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=149430


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot-Sportboot-Boot-Motorboot-Angelboot-Ruderboot-Paddelboot-270x150cm-/350692539064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51a6e77

Nur mal so zum Vergleich.
Du brauchst was schönes nicht nur eine Saison dafür ist das alles viel zu teuer|wavey:

LG schöne feiertage


----------



## FT_07 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot-Sportboot-Boot-Motorboot-Angelboot-Ruderboot-Paddelboot-270x150cm-/350692539064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51a6e77
> 
> Nur mal so zum Vergleich.
> Du brauchst was schönes nicht nur eine Saison dafür ist das alles viel zu teuer|wavey:
> ...


Danke für den Link.
Sehr schönes Boot.
Werde es mir vielleicht kaufen.

Frohe Ostern. #h


----------



## FT_07 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Werde jetzt noch ein paar Tage überlegen welches Boot ich kaufe und es Euch dann hier mitteilen.

Bis dahin ein schönes Osterfest und noch viel Freude beim
*Eis*angeln :q


----------



## FT_07 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir dieses Boot zulegen:
*
BENGAR Lotus L-280*

http://bengar.de/de/lotus-l280-lattenboden-grau.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCZD2_0LXZA

Was meint Ihr dazu? Ist das Boot gut?


----------



## lotuso (3. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Ich habe ein Lotus L-280 U, ist etwas breiter und hat 2 cm größeres Schlauchvolumen. Ich würde eher das nehmen! Von der Verarbeitung Tragetasche Pumpe holzelemente, sind alle von sehr hoher Qualität.
Ich hatte schon 3 Schlauchboote, das Lotus war bisher das weitaus beste!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Wie sind denn die Schlauchboote zum Paddeln auf größeren Seen? Insbesondere wenns um Windanfälligkeit geht? Von der Sicherheit her dürfte so ein stabiles Mehrkammern-Schlauchboot ja vergleichbar mit einem GFK-Festrumpfboot sein ... aber kommt man noch "heim", wenn der Wind auffrischt?
Erreicht man einigermaßen eine Geschwindigkeit zum Schleppen bzw. um von A nach B zu kommen?


----------



## FT_07 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*



lotuso schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Lotus L-280 U, ist etwas breiter und hat 2 cm größeres Schlauchvolumen. Ich würde eher das nehmen! Von der Verarbeitung Tragetasche Pumpe holzelemente, sind alle von sehr hoher Qualität.
> Ich hatte schon 3 Schlauchboote, das Lotus war bisher das weitaus beste!



Nutzt Du das Boot mit Motor oder ohne?


----------



## FT_07 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Da ich das Boot mit meiner Frau ohne Motor nutzen möchte zum 
Paddeln bzw. Rudern frage ich mich, ob es vielleicht nicht besser ist mir
ein Schlauch*kajak *zuzulegen.
Das ist bestimmt einfacher zu paddeln oder?
Vielleicht dieses: *Gumotex Solar 410C* 
*http://alfafox.info/gumotex-solar-410c.htm*

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## FT_07 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

So, das ist es dann geworden und für Seen und Talsperren ausreichend für meine Zwecke und hat viel Platz.
Das Material ist auch ziemlich dick und es hat einen 3 stündigen Paddelausflug auf dem Stausee mit 4 Personen gut überstanden.
Es ist das: *Intex Excursion 5* für 150 Euro.


----------



## allegoric (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*

Wenn das Teil einen Stein oder Ast sieht, sinkt das doch....hätte ich mir nie gekauft und schon gar nicht zum Angeln...Das ist ein reines Badeboot.


----------



## FT_07 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*



allegoric schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil einen Stein oder Ast sieht, sinkt das doch....hätte ich mir nie gekauft und schon gar nicht zum Angeln...Das ist ein reines Badeboot.


Ich angle nicht.


----------



## donlotis (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot*



FT_07 schrieb:


> Da ich das Boot mit meiner Frau ohne Motor nutzen möchte zum
> Paddeln bzw. Rudern frage ich mich, ob es vielleicht nicht besser ist mir
> ein Schlauch*kajak *zuzulegen.
> Das ist bestimmt einfacher zu paddeln oder?
> ...



Da hast Du recht, alle bisher gezeigten/vorgeschlagenen Schlauchis lassen sich eher schlecht als recht rudern. Da fährst Du mit einem Schlauch-Kajak wesentlich besser.


----------

